# Tractor loader forks



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi all,

I was just wondering what everyone uses for pallet forks for their loader. I was looking at buying a set, and while very reasonable priced, the clamp-on bucket forks look like they could cause damage to the bucket.

Thoughts and pics much appreciated.

Marc


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I explored the forks issue, and decided on a quick attach system that allows me to lift two arms and then change from a bucket to manure fork and to a set of forks with load support on the back so nothing flips over and lands on the operator. 

I move feed, seed, fertilizer, compressed hay bales and other equipment with the forklift type forks and have never had any load come over the back of the real deal.

When evaluating my options the Cat dealer loaned me a set of the clamp on forks, first load went right over the back on rough ground and ended up with broken fertilizer bags in the bucket and in the field. Two hours of cleaning the mess and I purchased what is commonly called the Euro Quick Mount or skid steer attachment system for my loader. No regrets at all.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. That's good info. The clamp on ones i've looked at have a slot on top to insert a 2x4 for a back plate, so I assume that's a common issue.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes, the 2X4s are inadequate for much support. These usually have 1,500 lb. or more on the forks, and if that slides something breaks. There are solid steel uprights for those forks, and they are expensive (about the same as the forks) heavy and difficult to install.


----------



## farmdaddy61 (Apr 20, 2017)

I bought a pair of pallet forks from neatfarms.com for a reasonable good price, with free shipping. They came with chains and turn buckles which goes around my bucket. I was informed that I can lift as much as 4000 lbs with these forks without putting all the load on my bucket! Within the first use, they paid off the price and this has saved me tons of time. You should check this site out as I highly recommend it for the situation you are currently experiencing.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

farmdaddy61, thanks for the info. I can't seem to get to their site though; it keeps redirecting to google.


----------



## farmdaddy61 (Apr 20, 2017)

marc_hanna, here is the phone number for neatfarms if the link is not working: 1-800-717-3540


----------



## farmdaddy61 (Apr 20, 2017)

marc_hanna, here is a link that worked for me: 

https://neatfarms.com/Pallet-Forks


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Still the same problem. No matter what I do, it redirects to Google search page. I even tried several different devices and browsers. Strange.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

marc_hanna said:


> Still the same problem. No matter what I do, it redirects to Google search page. I even tried several different devices and browsers. Strange.


Ya, same here. !?!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Me too straight to Google


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello marc_hanna, have you made a decision as to what course of action to take? You have a great tractor there, and a great option would be as RC mentioned. I have a 45 HP and I have the skid steer quick attach and have numerous pieces that I can quickly switch out. Makes for a real handy tractor! I'm pretty sure that the bucket that you have can also be retrofitted to work with the quick attach as well.
I also have a Speedco three point converter that works with my quick attach and allows me too use any of my three point hitch attachments on the FEL as well. And... I can still dig a good old hole with my bucket if I wish.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm using a 27HP JD 790, bought my forks w/top & bottom bars off ebay. Then built my own frame.

I use mine for piling brush more than anything else, today, I used the forks to unroll old hay bales so I could chop them up with the brush cutter in some washes in the CRP fields.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice job! Good colour match too. I haven't had a lot of luck yet on eBay. The sellers tend to be on the US and don't want to ship to Canada.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try Amazon for both adapters and attachments.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I have the Skid steer quick attach style.
Nice feature, I can switch from bucket to forks to snowplow quick and easy.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Is that an OEM Kioti attachment? I think I've got the same loader on mine.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

marc_hanna said:


> Is that an OEM Kioti attachment? I think I've got the same loader on mine.


My DK 35 is a 2001 model, the SSQA was an option back then, I ordered it with the tractor when new. (many of the later DK models came standard with QA)
The forks are Horst Welding (HLA)
SSQA may have been an option on the DS models.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

So, currently the ones on Amazon.ca aren't available, and the ones on Amazon.com won't ship to Canada.

I found a set on Kijiji, but they sold right away. 

I might just make something myself.

The search continues.


----------

